# Fat fish ....



## Clare12345 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fat Fish




__
Clare12345


__
Jun 22, 2015







Hi

I've got a Sarasa Comet who has got the HUGE fat belly and I need advice please  It has gradually got larger and larger over the last 18 mths - see picture - with a symmetrical round belly.. Initially we thought it was pregnant but clearly not. Now treating for worms with salt water immersion for 20 mins and have isolated it from the other fish. Other than the fat belly it looks healthy and eats everyday when I feed them. Any advice on what might be wrong and how to treat it most appreciated.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't see the pic on my phone, but in my experience, worms make them thinner, not fatter! Sounds more likely that it's just getting more than its fair share of the food! Any signs of it having difficulty swimming upright, or any other behavioural symptoms?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you might have forgotten to attach the photograph, as i cant see it either, and im on a computer. The fat appearance could be due to several different reasons, and seeing the photo would help us greatly. However, if we could also have the following details, that would help us whittle it down as well.

Tank size:
Number and species of fish:
Is the tank filtered?:
If so, what size is the filter?:
Have you done any recent tests for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?:
If so, what were the readings?:


----------



## Clare12345 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fishyfins said:


> I think you might have forgotten to attach the photograph, as i cant see it either, and im on a computer. The fat appearance could be due to several different reasons, and seeing the photo would help us greatly. However, if we could also have the following details, that would help us whittle it down as well.
> 
> Tank size: Its an outside ornamental pond which is around 5ft deep & 6ft wide
> Number and species of fish: I've got around 20 fish - a mix of Sarasa Comet, Goldfish, one Ghost Koi, Blue Orfe - most of the fish are 3 to 4 years old
> ...


HI


----------



## Clare12345 (Jun 19, 2015)

Clare12345 said:


> HI


*
Answers below + uploaded the picture of him now




  








Fat Fish





Clare12345



Jun 22, 2015







*
Tank size: Its an outside ornamental pond which is around 5ft deep & 6ft wide 
Number and species of fish: I've got around 20 fish - a mix of Sarasa Comet, Goldfish, one Ghost Koi, Blue Orfe - most of the fish are 3 to 4 years old
Is the tank filtered?: yes large filter
If so, what size is the filter?: don't know off the top of my head but overlarge for the pond
Have you done any recent tests for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?: No - will do this but all the other fish are very healthy 
If so, what were the readings?:


----------

